# Driving and Auto Insurance



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I'd really appreciate some info regarding driving in Portugal. I currently hold a Canadian Driver's Licence and would like to know how to proceed once in Portugal.

- Do I need a new one? Or maybe exchange mine?
- Do I need an International Driver's License?
- Say I would like my kids to get their driver's license, how much does it cost, and can it be taken in english?
- What about Auto Insurance? Cost?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Suggest you check on the IMTT website for exact details but I think you can exchange your Canadian licence for a PT one or if you have a Dutch licence you can just register it here now. 

In the former case you'll need a letter from your doc to say you're fit to drive & in the latter you also need to provide a copy of your residencia, passport, & fiscal. 

I'm pretty sure you only need to do either once you're resident here & you can do either by going to IMTT offices & waiting for hours yourself or by having a driving school do it for you at a cost of about €20 per person.

A friend of mine paid for her son to do a set of lessons & test recently & I think the cost was about €500 & test can be done in English.

Insurance is relatively cheap here but mostly only third party or TPF&T if you're lucky & I pay (I think) about €190 for a 3.2 litre 4x4 Jeep Grand Cherokee & just €38 a year for my 5.9 litre classic car which has to be the best deal in the universe!


----------

